# My katahdin ewe



## alsea1 (Jan 1, 2013)

This is Katie.
She is a ditz. LOL
I plan to breed her to my black belly ram. 
What do you think of her?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 1, 2013)

She looks pretty good!!  Will definatly fill out as she gets older!!!
Good luck!!!


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 2, 2013)

How old is she in the picture?
She's very sweet looking.
Need more pics!!


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 2, 2013)

I had just got her from the breeder I think. Three or four months maybe.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 2, 2013)

She's lovely


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you.
She is a chow hound.  But then they all are.
She will be breeding with my black belly ram when the time comes.  I don't think she let my sons katahdyn ram breed her. That would have been nice because he was a real nice ram. I think anyway.  But son had a crap hunting season so felt he wanted some meat in the freezer.  
I suppose I can go and see about getting another katahdyn from the same guy. But my son's ram was given to him. LOL Im sure I would have to purchase the next one.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 3, 2013)

you need to find out from breeder how old she really is no guessing, as it will be important at 
breeding time. She is a good looking Katahdin ewe lamb, love the brown.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jan 3, 2013)

Great looking ewe!!


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 9, 2013)

Got to love the color. Free rams will make for cheap freezer meat, breeding or not.


----------

